# Problems with my personal web mail



## KenpoGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a web based email throught the company that hosts my domain name.  Recently I've been getting dozens and dozens of email bounce back messages stating that the email I sent didn't go through.  These are for messages I have not sent.  

Obviously someone is using my address to send out bulk spam.  What I need to know is if anyone knows how I can make it stop?  

Dot
:waah:


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 17, 2004)

There is a very good chance that you are getting virus sent to you.I get about 10 - 15 of these a day and everyone of them is nasty.
If they are from sources that you dont know or if they have an attatchement, delete themat once, DO NOT open them.
If they are form people you know but are not expecting contact them by non internet (phone) means and if not from them, delete them.
There is not a lot you can do to stop them except to set the filters in your email software.
You can also go to www.easy-tek.com and ask there, it is a website set up for computer begginers and they will welcome you.

David


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2004)

Dot,
  See http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/compcorner3.htm for info on viruses/spyware, etc.

Make certain your system is clean.

What is most likely happening is that those are bounces for spam-viruses.  As David said, they may also be infected, which puts you at risk too.

Spam-Viri (my term) basically snag email addresses from a system, and randomly fill in the to/from fields, then send out the next wave of attacks.  You may see something sent from you, to you, which is common in these types of viruses. (Worms are the more accurate term).

There is not much you can do to stop them once they are out there, however you can harden your own systems defenses, and check with those you know to encourage them to also protect themselves.

David,
  Mice forum.  I'll be popping over sometime once I have the time.


----------



## bignick (Sep 17, 2004)

if people are spoofing your email address there is nothing you can do to stop them...but...if you check the full headers on your email message you can see where they actually originated from.  Still not entirely sure what you could do about it...report it to the other isp i suppose....

just thought i'd help...


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 17, 2004)

chances are its a fake return email, people know that generic returned messages so they spam them out becouse look the same so people will be scanning through there email and be like "oh no a email i sent didnt go through" *click* *attack by Spamzilla*


----------



## bignick (Sep 17, 2004)

actually...it's most likely a real return message...somebody used her address you send spam or a virus out...

they didn't hack into he account and send out emails...they just harvested her address from somewhere and told a mail server the email was from her and inserted it in the "From" field...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your help

I thin Big Nick is right. because I don't open any of the messages. (thought I bet I did at least one and that's why it's happening) They come back from dozens of different locations.  Message failure and firewall returning the email because of the bulk mailing.

I'm going to scan my computer with spybot and adaware again and see if that helps.  

Again thanks guys.

Dot


----------



## bignick (Sep 17, 2004)

a virus or adware could be the problem...but i highly doubt it...i get these returned messaged from time to time and just shrug my shoulders...to send out one of these fake emails all i need is your email address...no other information required...they could have gotten that of your website...

just one of the perils of living with modern technology


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Very true and I wouldn't mind the odd one, but I get 40 or so a day.  
takes forever to delete them and they fill up my quota.  {sigh}


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2004)

There are over a dozen email harvester worms running around right now.  I've seen several come back that were from our receive only addresses...I won't get into how many splash into my helpdesk. Oy! 

I'm much liking the bounty thingy thats being discussed...something like $100,000 for the heads of spammers.


----------



## bignick (Sep 19, 2004)

do they want the whereabouts or the actual heads

either way...i'm in


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 20, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'm much liking the bounty thingy thats being discussed...something like $100,000 for the heads of spammers.


I'll do it for coffee and carfare.

David


----------



## someguy (Sep 20, 2004)

My solution is pretty simple.
I have a junk email address.  I rarely check it. 
Then I have a real email address that is for the important stuff.  I use the important one for this actually.  I guess thats because I have faith in Kaith.
My solution works pretty well for me.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 25, 2004)

I have not solved my problem but have eased the frustration by building some email rules so that any email with certain words like mail or spam etc.. gets move automaticalled to the trash can.  That way I just have to do a quick review before deleting instead of moving them to the trash can first.

Plus I don't have to deal with seeing 100 unwanted emails as soon as I open my mail box.  

Damn I'm smart!!!   

Dot


----------

